# F-86 Dabre dog - something silver.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Posted this over at general modeling before I remembered the aircaft forum! Oops!

I'm not at all happy with my bare metal finish on this one, but the photograph has the benefit of not showing how crappy it looks in real life.










ProModeler 1/48 scale kit, OTB.
Alclad aluminum finish with Future overcoat. Some panels in various Testors metalizers.

The wingwalk stripe decal didn't fit the panels engraved on the wing at ALL. I cranked up the Alps printer and printed up a half a sheet of black stripes, and cut little strips to make it up.

After that F-15 I did recently, I didn't want to do another collection of stenciling like this for a while. Didn't realize what I'd gotten into right away. About a week of decalling!! :freak:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm no expert, but I think your results look pretty sweet there John! I've never had good fortune with bare metal/silver basecoats, so I avoid them if I can.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me too! Only problem was, the only F-86Ds that weren't natural metal were foreign ones.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, yeah, if the subject matter requires a silver (or other "metallic") basecoat you don't have much choice. I'm not looking forward to it once I finally get around to building my PL Jupiter II. :drunk:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

More pics:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/f86d1.html


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Damn, that's nice! Couldn't you build a crappy kit once in a while so those of us who are less talented won't feel so bad?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trust me, if a contest judge saw the finish on this up close, he'd walk right on by!

You always think you have that seam taken care of until you hit it with metallics!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous! I know what you mean about the seams! Metallic paint hates body work of any sort.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> You always think you have that seam taken care of until you hit it with metallics!


Hell, I have enough trouble with that just using paint! :lol:


----------

